# Hammersmith Hospital...part 23



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies 

Happy chatting 

Love, luck & sticky vibes

   

Natasha xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm first!


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Marie - how are you doing on the 2ww?

Saffron - welcome and good luck for the EC this week.

Just popping in to say hello. Feeling a bit low today - another pregnancy and birth announcement from friends. All good news I know, but it still hurts. 

Also find myself increasingly keeping out of my younger sister-in-law's way, as she is due in May and they know it's a girl.

Desparate to get underway with my cycle - only 10 days to go.....

Hello to everyone else.
Nickyx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

hello - just checking in so this stays on my threads!
betty


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Nicky, , 
not long before you start treatment!  
Future Mummy


----------



## saffronL (Jan 26, 2008)

good morning all 

yellowrose: thanks for the welcome 
I know how you feel as I've become an aunt every year for the last three years and always wonder when it's going to be my turn to have a baby 
Anyway I'm trying to be optimistic and remind myself 2008 is gonna be my year!  

not looking forward to EC tomorrow as I've heard it can be painful but it'll be worth it in the end! 

cheers
saffron


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

one thing Saffron which I think made a difference for me is taking some homeopathic arnica the day before and on the day , just after EC ( 30cc)it helps with the bruising. I did not do it on first one and I was a bit bruised but nothing dramatic, but did not feel a thing the next two times as I took the arnica. I intend to do the same with my lap in 2 weeks. 
anyway, best of luck!
Future Mummy


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Afternoon all,

Don't know if any of you remember me..... I have been taking a little time out after my m/c last time! But am back hopefully will get some gooooood news (3rd time lucky) I think this will be our last try at hammersmith!

EBW..... omg congrats on beautiful Kate! 

Sorry for lack of personnel's just still going through the last thread!

But welcome to all the newbies and fingers crossed for all your treatments. This is a lovely thread!!

Will let you know how I get on tomorrow.... feeling really nervous!

Chris x


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Welcome Chris and good luck for tomorrow for EC.

Also, good luck to Saffron for tomorrow. I don't have any great advice for EC! It wasn't as bad as I thought though, just slight twinges on one side for the next few days but nothing that needed pain killers. But I have heard arnica is good so may try myself this time, Thanks FM!

Welcome back Betty M - how are you doing at the moment?


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

welcome back Chris! I have everything  crossed for this time! best of luck for EC!   
Future Mummy


----------



## marie#1 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi everyone,
Well it's dy 9 of my 2ww and I'm feeling rather discouraged. 
Yesterday I was suffering from what seems like mild period pains, all day. I am shocked that AF hasn't arrived as I can feel her 'flow' (hard to explain- like a dripping sensation?).
Anyone experience anything similar?
Mariexx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Marie, what you are experiencing could be good news.I.e the sensation youare experiencing could be mucus, it can be white or yellowish, as far as I can remember and from whatI read on FF. the factthatyou are notbleeding is good news. also implantation pain and womb stretching can be similar to mild AF pain. so fingers crossed it is going fine!   
Future Mummy


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi everyone!

Nicky: only 8 days to go now!  I can totally sympathise with how you feel when others announce their good news.  Occasionally I would wonder what was wrong with me that I couldn't be happy for other people.  Have a good rant!

Marie: yes - I had very similar feelings at your stage.  I was rushing to the loo every 5 mins convinced that AF was on her way.  Everyone on this thread will remember how I was the most pessimistic person ever - and look how it turned out.  I had pretty strong AF pains actually.

Saffron: best of luck with EC, and let us know how you get on.  Fingers crossed for lots of juicy follies and eggs!  Hopefully it will not be too painful, mine wasn't at all and I only had a tiny bit of spotting.

Chris: welcome back.  As they say, 3rd time lucky.  I hope that 2008 will be "the" year for all of the Hammies.

EBW: hope you are settled in well with the gorgeous Kate - let us know how you are doing!

FM: only a couple of weeks until your lap!!!  bet you can't wait to get that over and done with...

Love to all
Ali
x


----------



## marie#1 (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks girls for your replies! You've put my mind at ease, for now.
What a roller coaster ride this 2ww is!?
I think this is the hardest part of the entire treatment. 
xx


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I have been off line for a while with evrything going on in my life but I am pleased to see some very good news in the site.

I was just about to start a treatment at HH last mth but discovered I was pgt !!

All the best for everyone.

Love, Saraxx

*edited by Moderator


----------



## saffronL (Jan 26, 2008)

everyone,

AliM, yellowrose, bobbi 3: thanks for the good wishes guys - much appreciated  

marie#1: hope all's well and you're feeling a little more reassured  

chris x: looks like we both had EC today! How are you feeling? Actually I feel OK. 
They managed to get 3 eggs out of the 4 follies and it's gonna be ICSI procedure. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for the phone call tomorrow morning 


take care,
saffron


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

[alert]Members are reminded that it is not only against FF site policy but also illegal to offer, sell or request drugs... it is both against the medicines act and the drugs misuse act. Any posts offering, selling or requesting fertility drugs will be removed/edited and the member cautioned.[/alert]

Please read the following thread...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=116467.0

Thanks
Natasha


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by as finally have a few precious seconds with a small person sleeping.

Good luck to all those on tx at the moment, and all those PUPO or PG...!  Special thoughts to those between tx.

Saffron, welcome, I had 3 eggs hon and look what I got...really hoping for the same kind of result for you. 

Having a few problems with my small person feeding still and weight but hopefully things should start improving shortly.

Nice to see you Sara (many congrats!) and Chris 

Hope everyone else is doing ok. xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

OMG, Sarah!    this is fantastic! well done ! how many weeks?

Chris, Saffron how are you feeling after EC?  
Saffron: 3 out of 4 is an excellent rate! 
both of you:lots of   for ET and off you go to 2ww!  
Future Mummy


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Morning All,

Sarah that is fantastic news, so very pleased for you! x

Marie keeping everything crossed for you - not long now x

Ali forgot to say in my previous post - congrats xx

Saffron, 3 eggs well done thats great news I was thinking about you yesterday! 

I was a little sore this time.. although no bleeding! But I was really pleased I got 8 eggs this time... will be calling later to see how they are! Hopefully we will get a really good embryo (or 2) fingers and toes crossed!

Hello to all I have missed! and good luck with all treatments x

Chris x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Chris, 8 eggs fantastic!  ,

Saffron and Chris lots of   for today, as it is waiting time that is always difficult time. are you both having ET tomorrow?   

Future Mummy


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Thank you future mummy!

Et 2mrw.... I didn't realize they done ec/et on a Saturday

Chris x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Chris, they try to avoid doing ET on a saturday, as theyhave usually just emergency stuff ,or ultrasounds, however if ET is best done on a sat, say they can't decide which embies are the best of the lot, they leave them an extra day and would then do the ET on sat. That's what embryologist told me anyway. However rare.Also if somebody waits for blastocysts, then it is 5 days later and you would have it on Monday.

Don't forget that if you are anxious to know about the fertilisation you can call the embryologist department and  ask them the results so far.   
Future Mummy


----------



## saffronL (Jan 26, 2008)

hello  

future mummy, chris, bobbi3, marie, EBW1969: guys thanks for all your support- much appreciated 

well 2 out of my 3 eggs fertilsed so it's ET tomorrow; I'm so relieved as there weren't that many eggs to play with! I'm now going round the house with a grin on my face 

all of you undergoing EC/ET tomorrow, lots of    
cheers
saffron


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Sara - wow!  what fantastic news!  congrats to you.  What a surprise!  I must admit one of my favourite daydreams was discovering I was pg naturally before treatment - it wasn't to be in my case, but am so glad it's happened for you.

Saffron - just wanted to say, your results are exactly the same as mine were!  3 eggs, and 2 fertilised.  And look where I am now!  Hope this is a good omen for you.

Chris - thanks for your congrats.  Hope to be congratulating you in a couple of weeks.  8 eggs is a fantastic result and you are bound to get loads of lovely embies from that.  

Marie - chin up!  I know it's so hard to stay positive, but speaking from experience, there really is no point in jumping to conclusions until you have the results of the pg test.

Bobbi - re HSG at HH, I'm afraid I can't help you as mine was done elsewhere.  However, when I had mine done, the guy who did it talked me through the results then and there.  Therefore I don't see why you would need to wait until March for your results - if I were you I would see if I could phone up and speak to someone about them before then.

Lots of love to all
Ali
xx


----------



## hush (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello girls....

Hope u all r well.....

Sarah congrats on the natural pregnancy..... wow that is really great...... take crae of urself....
EBW- good to hear from u..... how is Kate...... hope the routine has settled in and things r getting easier...

Future mummy...... thinking of u.... when r u going for ur lapro? i have all the preps r ready and all goes smoothly.... really praying that all goes well.....

Ali- good to see that ur pregnancy is progressing well

Good luck to all the girls undergoing EC and ET...and on the TWW... i really wish we get our miracle baby/ babies....

I still have real bad nausea ..... am trying to eat but not much...... i am now really anxious for my scan on the 19th Feb........ i am lost so much wt and my tummy is still flat..... and i get all these weird thoughts in my head.....  plz pray for me girls..... i just think when does the worry stop..... am feeling so  depressed today...

hugs to u all
Hush


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Hush, You are in my thoughts and prays .... try not to worry you have a little fighter on board!

I have 6 out 8 eggs fertilised so I am so over the moon! Hope they all do really really really well tonight!

Saffron good luck with your et tomorrow!

Chris x


----------



## hush (Dec 3, 2007)

Congrats Chris....

that is good news...... 6 r good and i pray that they grow....

when is ur ET.... wishing u lots of     
and hope that all goes well

regards
Hush


----------



## marie#1 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hush- I had a friend like you who was sick as a dog during her first trimester, she lost lots of weight, couldn't keep anything down, was off work all the time, etc. After the three months, she felt so much better. She had a beautiful baby girl and went on to have two more.
I'm hoping the same for you.  
Mariexx


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Sara - congrats on your natural BFP! Like Ali, I had hoped for a natural preg seeing as it has been 10 months since my last cycle, but it wasn't to be. Do you know how far along you are?

Congrats to Saffron and Chris on getting lovely eggs. Good luck for ET.   Will be thinking of you.

Bobbi - when I had my HSG, the doctor that did it said she looks at the results in detail after and writes her report to the doctor. I didn't get the results until I saw the doctor in clinic, but my appointment was only about 4 weeks later.

Marie - how is the 2ww going? Fingers crossed for BFP!   When is your test date, is it Monday?

EBW - how is Kate? Hopefully she is feeding better.

Hush - weight loss means the energy is being used for your baby, you are the one suffering. I am sure your baby is nice and snug, but I can understand your concerns. Have you tried plain dry toast, ginger etc. for the nausea?

FM - I am always intrigued as to which picture you decide to put on your profile each day/week - I like today's one particularly!

Can you believe it, another 2 pregnancies I heard of today! I am determined to be one of them this year!!! Only 7 days until I start.

love to all,
Nicky x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello yellowrose,

I am glad you like my profile photos   
You haven't seen anything yet!   
Have a nice week end all!
Future Mummy


----------



## saffronL (Jan 26, 2008)

ET today went well: thanks for all the support you guys 
just pray the 2 embies divide and divide inside me!  

BTW: My test date is on 20 Feb- 12 days after ET. I expected it to be 14 days after ET?! is that correct?
cheers
saffron


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hush big hugs 2u I know how scary this is hon, with you all the way.  

saffron - depends on clinic but hh does test 12 days post et (14 past EC)


bobbi I only had to wait a week or so for my /hSG results I guess it depends how busy they are?? good luck x

cant stop but sending you all lots of        

just to let you know kate was weighed today and, after a hiccup on tues when she was 7lb 4 she is now 7lb 11 (ok she had just stuffed 3oz food but the weight is going in the right direction!)


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

EBW, this is great , little gorgeous is doing very well. Now what about you, how are you feeling , hope you are not too tired , as you had a cesarian plus breast feeding, that would be tiring  

Saffron welcome to the 2ww! wel done girl!
Wish you a relaxing 2ww if there is such a thing!  

Chris how is it going? you had Et today too didn't you?

Future Mummy


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hush - I really feel for you.  Have you tried sea bands?  They really helped me and I also had acupuncture which was fantastic.  I couldn't even stand the smell of water (!) but after 1 session I was eating like a horse!

Good luck to all our ladies having treatment at the moment.

Sorry it's a flying visit, thinking of you all

Scooter


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Hello all,

Just quickly popping in to let you all know et went well we had 2 4 cell embies put back where they belong.... keeping everything crossed that they stay with us!

Saffron glad to hear all went well for you! 

Hope you have all enjoyed a lovely weekend!

Chris x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

congrats chris on the embies


----------



## saffronL (Jan 26, 2008)

hi everyone 

future mummy, EBW1969, chris, yellowrose: thanks guys for the best wishes  ; really appreciate it.
Trying to relax but feeling apprehensive: I so want at least one embryo to stick!

I was gonna ask: 2 days after EC, should one get 2 cell or 4 cell embie? It's just mine were 2 cell stage at ET but other people got 4 cells- don't know if that's normal (sorry if I sound a bit fretful! )
cheers
saffron


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hi saffron

one of mine was just going from 2-4 cells when I had them tx I expect it would depend on a lot of things not least the time of fertilization against the time of transfer.  They would not have tx the embies hon if they didnt think they were doing ok...

It may well just be a case of better in than out and division will be better now they are back where they belong.


----------



## marie#1 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Girls,
I have a question:
After ET, the nurse told me not to do a home pregnancy test as this could give a false positive.
I'm on dy 13 of 2ww, I go tomorrow morning for blood test.
I couldn't wait, and have just done 2 different tests- Clear Blue and 1st Resp and both say  
Am i allowed to get a little excited, or is the nurse right? Could the results be different tomorrow?
I'm shaking all over and don't know what to feel, help!
xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey hon, I think Hammersmith like you to wait as they like to go by levels and to therefore rule out chemical pgys etc...

That said, many clinics suggest you do an HPT and dont call you for blood tests at all (like my first clinic).

Although it IS always possible that the end result may not be what you are reading on your HPTs I would say the odds are looking very good hon, you are so very very close to testing officially!  

So, basically I am expecting a good result from you tomorrow...

keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Marie, I think this is good news !!!!!!!! yes it still can be a chemical pregnancy as clearblue register the most weakest BFPs ( although it does not happen often). However if you did a non digital and the line is dark then your chances are that it is indeed a BFP. I have everything crossed for you !  
As EBW says in a day you will know, but it sounds to me as it will be good news!!            
Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Marie, Actually just realised   , your 14 days test is not tomorrow but this morning!! ( I did not checked my posts last night), so lots of   for today, thinking of you!
Future Mummy


----------



## Doodlebug (Apr 15, 2007)

hi everyone, 

I'm currently having treatment at Hammersmith and just wondered if anyone one here is at the same stage - it would be good to find someone to share the experience with and swap notes and advice with - as this is my first attempt at IVF - and it's all quite worrying - although this site and people are great!

I'm on the 21 long protocol and am currently on day 5 of my injections today, I'm due back at hosp on the 21st for my scan to see if I'm suppressed !!!!!!!.

look forward to hearing from some of you soon.

hugs 

doodlebug


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Doodlebug said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> I'm currently having treatment at Hammersmith and just wondered if anyone one here is at the same stage - it would be good to find someone to share the experience with and swap notes and advice with - as this is my first attempt at IVF - and it's all quite worrying - although this site and people are great!
> 
> ...


Hi doodlebug

You may also like to join your fellow Cycle Buddies on the February/March "leap year loonies" thread on the Cycle Buddies board. I'm not sure if any are at Hammersmith but they're all cycling same time as you....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=127759.150

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## marie#1 (Nov 20, 2007)

It's official...they called me to say it was a     

It's a miracle, I cannot believe this?!!!

My levels are at 218- apparently this is high- does that mean there could be more than one? (I don't even want to think about that!?)

Thank you all for all your help and support getting through these last 7wks. I love you all!

I'm going to go and have a good cry now.
xx


----------



## saffronL (Jan 26, 2008)

marie#1:   on your BFP!
I am so pleased for you 

cheers
saffron


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

A bfp!!!!  I thought so marie  

many congrats may it be a very sticky one!

my levels were 212 so similar to yours but it is possible for this to be 2 also xxx


----------



## hush (Dec 3, 2007)

Marie- congrats........       

that is great..... am so happy for u........

wishing u a great, smooth pregnancy from here

  

Hush


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hush, how are you doing?

Ive just noticed your ticker. I cant believe where the time has gone....!


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Congratulations Marie - that's fantastic news


----------



## hush (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello EBW........

just taking it day by day......
m ok but sometimes i get so apprehensive..... and think of all these weird things....

still have nausea /vom... and have tried all the remedies in the world, but nothing works.... i am still flat and have lost 7 kg........ but am still happy      

i have my next scan on 19th feb.... and just hope all is well and then tryly will start enjoying everything..... (but then i'll worry abt the 20 week scan)     

thank u for thinking if me..... Kate must be blossoming...... kisses to her

hugs to u
HUSH


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Congratulations Marie!!!!! That's fantastic news.
Nicky x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Marie, this is fantastic! congratulations! have a wonderful 9MW  
Future Mummy


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Congrat's Marie that is fantastic news        

Hello to everyone else!

Well I am on day 6/7 on the 2ww and finding it really difficult... trying to stay positive but it's hard after what had happened last 2 times! Been really nervous and a Little stressed since ET.

Sorry to put a dampener on such good news on the thread!!!

Chris x


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Marie - I am so delighted for you!  Many many congratulations to you and DP.  You never know, there could be more than one... my levels at your stage were 427 but I think it's not so much what the levels are as how quickly they double up.  Fingers crossed that all will look good at your 6 week scan.

Saffron - when I arrived at HH on the morning of ET, I was told that one of my embies was 4 cell and the other was 2 cell - but by the time ET came round, the 2 cell had become a 4 cell.  So I think either 2 cell or 4 cell will be fine.  HH wouldn't transfer them otherwise, they have a very conservative approach.  All the best for the 2ww - things always come in threes, so perhaps Marie has started a trend for the Hammies, and you and Chris will be next!

Doodlebug - welcome.  I won't be a cycle buddy, but hope everything goes really well for you this time round.  Personally I found d/ring the hardest part - lots of mood swings and hot flushes - but you'll be on to stimming soon.

Chris - hope the 2ww is going ok and you are not driving yourself insane with worry (I know I was).  How do you feel?

Hush - poor you!  The one thing to cling to is that apparently those who suffer from morning sickness are less likely to have problem pregnancies - though that's probably not much comfort at the moment!  Mine wasn't nearly as bad as yours, but even so I can remember how miserable I was and I thought it would never end.  It's got to stop at some stage!

EBW - so pleased that Kate is doing well.  How do you feel after your c-section?

Love to all,
Ali
x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Sorry I've not been around much either. Am at work so just a quick post to wish everyone having treatment lots & lots of luck     

I will try and update the hall of fame at the weekend so please do let me know of any updates for it- thanks.

I'm due to start my cycle beg or March but have hit a bit of a bump so not sure yet. I went and saw Mr Rai at the St Mary's Recurrent Miscarriage Clinic this morning and have had to have further test as so far I've had two abnormal results on Lupus anticoagulant - which i think makes your body attack a placenta- a bit freaked out but hoping there is something which can help this. Obviously I don't want to start until I have the outcome and if i need other medications. Anyone with knowledge or exp of this then your thoughts or info much appreciated. Have a great day

Julie xx


----------



## saffronL (Jan 26, 2008)

hi

ali m7482: thanks for the info hunn- I do feel more reassured now 

chris x: I know exactly how you feel! This 2ww is far worse than the stabbing/EC bit! 
I have taken the fortnight off work which don't know was such a good idea as it gives me more time to obsess 
This website is a godsend as at least I can vent my feelings; thanks all you guys  (I haven't told many friends/colleagues about the treatment)
cheers
saffron


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Julie Anne, the thing is they may have found what prevented you from getting pregnant so there are meds I understand to counter the immune issue. Not sure what exactlythough, but it could be that once all the results come back they then put you on extra med and next time it is a BFP.       
Future Mummy


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Girls

How is everyone?

I am due to start long protocol around 22 March I would expect is there anyone else out there that would be around this date at all?

Also congrats to Marie.

Chris & Saffron I hope all went ok for you girlies. x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi everyone

Marie and Sara - congratulations.

Saffron - 2 cells is fine. With Z I had one of 1 cell and the other was 2 cell the morning of ET and then just dividing again at ET itself.

Julie-Anne - sounds like you might have Hughes Syndrome (aka sticky blood/antiphospholipid syndrome) or a variant of it - http://www.hughes-syndrome.org/. It is very treatable - ususally with heparin. Hopefully you have found the answer.

Hello to everyone else
Bettyx

/links


----------



## saffronL (Jan 26, 2008)

everyone,

Jand J: I'm hanging in there- thanks for asking! 

BettyM: really appreciate the info regarding 2 cell embies. It's just that I have no frosties and DH isn't keen to repeat the experience if it fails , so the pressure is IMMENSE! Also have mum staying with me and I don't know if it's the hormones, but she's driving me   

take care,
saffron


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Betty thanks for the link. Makes for scary  reading now I get why Mr Rai said I need a third abnormal result for a confirmed diagnosis as he mentioned this could have further implications regarding life insurance etc

Hi to all

Julie


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Julie-Anne - I really didn't mean to scare you - really sorry about that. Hughes is one of those things like lupus - looks far scarier on paper than it usually is in practice. It is one of the few causes of recurrent m/c that can be treated successfully though. 
Bettyx


----------



## hush (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello girls,

I hope you all r doing well.

Ali- thx for the reassurance. I hope u and the twins r doing well.

Julie-Anne..... I have a very close friend who had Hughes syndrome....she had had quite a few mc, she was treated at guys/st thomas and was put on heparin and aspirin , i am not sure for how long, but she delivered a baby boy on 15th Jan this year. If a cause is found then it is much easier to treat it.... i really hope that all works out for u

best wishes and hugs
Hush


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi Julie-Anne - welcome back stranger!!  Afraid I have no experience of those results, but just wanted to say like the others that if that's what you've got, then you are well on the road to being able to sort it out and finally get your BFP.  I remember that after the initial shock, my endo dx was a relief as we had at last found a reason for a lack of success, and then felt able to move on and take what steps we needed to.  And, if it is Hughes, it's treatable which has got to be good news.
All the best
Ali
x


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi everyone
Just a quick hello from an ex-Hammy...
It's getting good and busy on this board with lots of great news - congratulations to all of you with gorgeous growing embies on board. And good luck to you 2ww girls, stay positive!
Julie-Anne - I know nothing about Lupus or Hughes but I have been diagnosed with an immunity disorder - high TNF cells and evil over enthusiastic NK cells which attack my embies as soon as they try to settle in. As everyone says, it's a worry but great to know there is a reason so you can concentrate on fixing it. I never did get the whole 'unexplained' thing, I was sure there must be a reason so it is almost a relief to know what it is. I've just been through a cycle at ARGC with every immunity drug going (Humira, dexamethasone and IVIG) and I got a very low positive last Tuesday. I didn't expect it to last but ARGC are fab and have had me back at the clinic for tests most days over the last week and it's still hanging on in there, no sign of bleeding and HCG doubling nicely although still really low. I'm not that hopeful but I feel we have made great progress with the immunity stuff and have learned lots more for next time. So please don't worry, I think it's great that you have a diagnosis that you can fix and this will definitely be the turning point for you now. Loads of luck.
x


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Sarah - oh my goodness, that's great news!  Firstly that you have found out what the reason is, and secondly that you've got a BFP!  There are plenty of stories on this site from people who've had low positives and everything has worked out for them - so best of luck over the crucial next few days, and keep us updated on your news.  As you say, it's a learning process, so whatever the outcome this time (and fingers crossed it's good) you will be in a better position for next time.  Sounds like ARGC has really worked out for you.

Lots of love to all - and have a good weekend!
Ali
x


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Hello all, 

Just want to say hi and congratulations and good luck to everyone.  There seems to be a lot going on.  

I have just got back from holiday and still very jetlagged.  Will have a good read later this weekend.  
I hope all is well and thinking of all you and sending everyone     

Lots of love, 
Rafs xxx


----------



## nichola1975 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello,
I am new to this board and am 7 days into stims for our first cycle of ICSI. I wonder if anyone might be able to give me some advice about the amount of buserelin that we are supposed to take whilst on stims. I am on 0.5ml (50iu) of buserelin and was started on 150iu of Gonal F. I had my day 5 bloods done and my E2 levels were 37!!!!!!. I have been told to increase Gonal F to 300iu and to go back for a scan on wednesday but i am still on the same dose of buserelin. Is this standard procedure for Hammersmith and has anyone else had problems with stims..... I am still fairly young (32) and my FSH was 3.4  but this result has me really concerned.
I hope that someone can share their story and set my mind at ease.
Nicky xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi and welcome

sorry I cant help on your protocol but I have only done the antagonist protocol (no buserelin) at hh. The only full cycle I have done with buserelin (previous clinic) I cant remember taking it WITH the stims, but maybe I did??!

This is quite a busy thread so I hope someone who has done a similar protocol can advise soon.

Wishing you all the best for the rest of this tx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi

My buserilin was always the same no matter how much stimming drug I was on. Its some time ago now but 0.5 rings a bell. Hopefully someone who is more upto date than me can confirm.

betty


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello All

Nicola - my buserlin has stayed the same even when Gonal - F has changed!

Lots of good news on the site whilst I have been holidaying! so congratulations!!

Rafs and Julie Anne good to hear from you.

Future Mummy, Ali M, Hush, Shania Betty M - hope your all well?

EBW - how are you and Kate?

Well I have started down regging ... yesterday. Today I had to jab on the plane...very embaressing was grateful lots of people were sleeping.

Secuirty much better then I had expected (did not need to explain the drugs etc) had a great holiday and am looking forward to this time working please please please oh please.

Anyone else down regging at HH? 

Take care
Tots


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Hello All,

I have always been on Buserelin also and my dosage has never changed even when they upped my Gonal F dosage. Sorry don't really have any other info!

Saffron how are you feeling?

I have had AF pains again this morning and hot sweats yesterday and today... really am so scared now.. thought I would be able to cope with it if it wasn't good news but really don't think I can. Praying that it's good news! xx

Chris x


----------



## saffronL (Jan 26, 2008)

hi Chris: like you, I'm feeling really apprehensive!  
Had sore boobs for the last few days, but this morning they feel fine; hope that's not a bad omen?! 
No cramps/tiredness either.
lets hope Wednesday brings good news to both of us  

cheers
saffron


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi Saffron,

Just went to the loo and think like the last 2 times it may be over for me, had some brown looks like start of AF. Really don't want to think its over again!

As you say lets hope Wednesday brings us good news!    

Chris x


----------



## saffronL (Jan 26, 2008)

chris: hang in there hunn!  
It ain't over till it's over. I too was on constant knicker watch  but have now forced myself not to look each time. I know it's hard!
sending you lots of    

take care,
saffron


----------



## sammiejr (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi Chris and Saffronl
good luck for wednesday    
have either  of you two taken a sneaky earliy test?

i have had no bleeding, and boobs are still heavy, and this weekend i have needed the loo a bit more often then usual, plus spent past two hours being sick,

apart from chris having some bleeding
and staffronl not having sore boobs , cramp and tiredness

can i ask what other signs the two of you are still having

     sending loads of baby dust to the two of you


----------



## saffronL (Jan 26, 2008)

sammie: i had sore boobs till this morning but no other symptons! as it's my first ivf, i don't really know what to expect 

on wednesday morning, i'm tempted to do a hpt so i know roughly what to expect from the hospital: don't know if that's a good idea though?! 
take care
saffron


----------



## sammiejr (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi saffronl
i did forget to say that i am doing my test also on wednesday,,, i am done a test today though and it came up neg. but on poor responer site i have been told to hang in there and think positive, 
as i may get a positive then,,  keeping my fingers crossed for everyone testing wednesday,, 

do you have blood taken and test back on the same day ??

take care to
sammiejr


----------



## saffronL (Jan 26, 2008)

sammie: yes i go for a blood test in the morning and then in the afternoon, they call me with the results.

lots of    for your result too!
saffron


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Hello Ladies, 

Please excuse me for dropping in. I just wanted to pick your brains. 

Do you know how long the wait list is for a private cycle at Hammy please? Thanks in advance for your help.

Clairol.xxx


----------



## marie#1 (Nov 20, 2007)

Chris and SaffronL- good luck tomorrow!!   Let us know how it went

Clairol- I've never gone private but I heard that it was a 5wk wait, not sure if this has changed since I was told this last Aug.

xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Good luck for all you soon to be testing ladies...!

Popped in to see if any news about hush  Hope no news is good news...

      

Forgot to say, nice to see you rafs  

Betty M - any news on Miela?

Tots- we are ok.  Kate was weighed today and is now a real porker at 8lb12......!  That said we both need food now....

Catch you all soon x


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi All,

Just to let you all know it came back as I thought   feel so disappointed. I really thought this year would bring me my special wish.

Saffron I really hope you have better news for us     x

Hope everyone is doing ok!

Chris x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

sending you a huge   Chris.  Thinking of you.

Good luck everyone else testing..

Still no news on hush?


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

thinking of you Chris. Take time to recover.

Fergali
x


----------



## saffronL (Jan 26, 2008)

chris; I'm so sorry hunn  

well I have some good news: it's a  

i'm still in shock! thanks all you guys for being there through this emotional journey. 
cheers
saffron


----------



## hush (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello girls.... 

Good luck to the girls on the TWW.... 
Chris - i am really sorry abt ur result... hang in there....and plz dont give up..... lots of hugs to u....

Saffron- congrats... hope all goes well...

I am sorry i havent been on for a while...... i was admitted in hospital A&E  on the weekend as my vomitting got real bad. My BP was unrecordable as wasnt keeping any food and fluids down..... so was on iv fluids and iv cyclizine..... i also had ketones in my urine....

i had my scan yesterday.... and thank God all is well..... the baby was sleeping so not a lot of movement but the heart beat was good..... and cud see the legs and arms..... 
i still am apprehensive..... dont know why.,,, next scan after 10 weeks at 23 weeks....

lots of hugs and wishes to all the girls..... i dont feel well right now.... but will tune in later

love to all
Hush


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Many congrats Saffron!

Hush, I am so pleased for you honey.  I have been checking in throughout the past 24 hours for news.  Sorry you are feeling poorly but so pleased your little "bean" is ok.


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

just a quick one from work and computer at home is on the blink.

Chris- so very sorry to hear your news hun     It's heartbreaking for you. Please take care and look after yourself

hus- glad to hear baby is still doing well after your scare!!!

saffron- well done!!!!   You must be over the moon,

Hi to all I've missed

Julie xx


----------



## marie#1 (Nov 20, 2007)

Chris- I'm so sorry  darling . My heart goes out to you 

Hush- you poor thing, I cannot believe you are still so sick. You've got a little fighter inside you, hope you start to feel better soon. 

SaffronL- congratulations!! Great news!!
xx


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Chris - I'm so sorry. Thinking of you.  

Saffron - congrats on your BFP!!

Rafs- glad you had a nice holiday. How are you doing?

Tots - welcome back. I am also down-regulating this month.

I am just glad to be underway with treatment at long last.

Hi to everyone else.
Nicky


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi all

I'm having my first coordination appt at Hammersmith on 5th March 08 and begin short protocol in April, hopefully EC/ET May.

As a first time IVF'er I have no idea what to expect and a very reluctant DH who still wants to TTC naturally - any ideas how I can get him past the negativity?

Is there any other first timers starting out at Hammersmith April/May?

Congratulations to those of you with BFP's and little miracles to look forward to. I'm sorry to hear about those of you who have not been lucky this time - fingers crossed for you.

Angela


----------



## saffronL (Jan 26, 2008)

hi,

thanks so much for your best wishes: I really appreciate the support guys!  

chris: I was thinking of you this morning- how are you hunn?     Please take care of yourself and never give up 

saffron


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Hi Marie, thank you for your help.

I was also wondering if Hammy was still open to putting back 3 embies for us ladies approaching 40. I was wondering if anyone had experience of this? I appreciate that each case is individual.

C xxx


----------



## hush (Dec 3, 2007)

Good to hear from u all....

Hope all is going well...

Bobbi- thanks for thinking of me.I m hanging ... have lost 5 kg... havent gained weight yet but am starting to get a small bump.......hopefully the sickness will go (plz plz) and will get to eat properly.....

hugs to all

Hush


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

Clairol, they put three back for me when I was one month off 40 in a frozen cycle, but there was no end of hassle about it, had to sign a disclaimer etc., even though one of the embryos was extremely poor quality post-thaw. Since the recent HFEA guidelines I'm guessing you'll really have to push for this unless the embryos are poor quality, they are v cautious.


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks Bobbi - do you know how HH choose which protocol to put you on?

I'm sure I'll find out more at the coordination appointment, I have lots of questions but wondered what decided either a LP or SP?

Wishing you all the very best - perhaps our paths will cross at some point.

Angela


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Girls - long time not posted

Chris - my thoughts are with you 

For those that know me, i have got the call to go to Barcelona based on todays scan. (2 Follicles 15.2mm and 10.2mm and 2 smaller ones which might not be mature 7.7mm and 6.0mm).

Have booked flights for Sunday morning, will have to get there for 12.30 to have a scan and blood test and then they will let me know whether they will go ahead with EC.

I can't believe it's all happening.

Wish me luck girls. 

Odettexx


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi All,

I thought I would put my 5 pence worth as I feel so down today... I just had mother-in-law, close friends, aquaintances, work colleagues (mine and DH's) asking questions today in one sitting as to when i'm going to have a baby or "...what are you waiting for?" type questions and I have been penting up all my tears to try to put a brave face on.  I have't told anyone what i'm doing and have given the impression that i'm 'enjoying married life at the mo'... or 'i'm just not ready yet'... DH feels we left it a bit long and wouldn't even dream of telling anyone as he is the one out of all of his friends (over 20+ of them) that doesn't have a child...

Last week, I went to a hen party and *all* of the girls there were pregnancy pals when my friend had a baby 6 months ago.. I wanted to scream with the amount of baby talk swimming around my ears the entire evening- it was just awful 

I was even more emotional as I have extremely painful and heavy periods which i end up taking time off work every month as a result, which is obvious and it's like a failed attempt in their eyes!  They have no regard to my feelings. It took me months to convince DH that we need to seek medical advice and i do believe he still believes we can still concieve naturally -which i'm all up for if this happens, but he still needs convincing no and again

I had a Transvaginal Ultrasound scan today (Results positive-nothing to report) and have my HSG booked on 4th Mar at HH with Dr Barsoum- whom was very pleasant.

I'm no way near close to some women on here in terms of treatments and just taking each day as it comes. I'm drinking horrid tea and taking accupuncture to keep me going and trying to be positive. DH is being supportive and is taking baby aspirin.

NorthernFox-How long did you have to wait for your IVF appt?

My next appointment at HH is at the end of April, to determine the next step.

I also wanted to say congrats to all those who have positive results and lots of baby dust to those still trying for a miracle 

 to all

Secret Broody
xx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Secret Broody

I too suffer from an anal fissure - I have recently put aloe vera gel on it and it seems to be healing up.  It's a right pain in the **** isn't it if youre excuse the impression 

It's funny but I have been reading this week about the Zhai Clinic - how are you finding the treatments?

Sorry about your experiences with family and friends - jsut take one day at a time - that's all you can do.

Baby Dust to you  too 

love Odettex


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Good luck Odette - I'll have everything crossed for you.

Hello Secret Broody
I am in a similar position in that my friends, in-laws and work colleagues are all asking the question of when DH and I are going to have a baby - it breaks my heart. 

I have a genetic mutation (BRCA1)which means I am in the high risk category of developing ovarian cancer due to a family history of the disease. My consultant advises that I should have my ovaries removed around my 36th year - I'm 35 in May. The clock is really ticking for me to have the family I so desperately want before making the decision to have them removed and my biggest fear is having to make this decision with no babies of my own.

DH wants us to be a family also and we make every effort to TTC naturally but with no joy. After being diagnosed as 'unexplained' and taking 1 x 6 month cycle of Chlomid (had to be careful stimulating my ovaries) I was referred to HH in Sept 07. My first consultation was 1/11/07 and I received my letter at Xmas advising that we would begin the drugs in April ready for EC and ET in May - so 6 months from my ititial consultation.

Whilst waiting for HH, I privately had a lap to investigate heavy, painful AF and was found to have mild endo and a fibroid in my uterus. I am now told that having both removed would have increased my fertility by 80% - this month was our first try after the procedure but unfortunately no joy. At least we have one more month before we begin our first IVF cycle.

DH is reluctant to ride the IVF rollercoaster but refuses to discuss his feelings with me. He says he'll do it for me but wants to keep TTC naturally - but we don't have time for this. I wish I could get him to explain what his problem is with IVF but he just clams up and says he doesn't want to do it.

I hope it all works out for you and I wish you lots of luck in getting a quick appointment at HH. The people on this site all know how you feel and seem so supportive.

Take care
Northernfox


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi *Odette*!

Glad I'm not alone here on the pain in the ass front 

As for Dr Zhai- She's a wonderful lady- I've been seeing her for the past 6 weeks and had 2x accupuncture sessions so far and drinking 2 different types of herbal tea a day (not for the faint hearted-but it could taste worse). I see her every 2 weeks and it costs me around £180-190 approx each session excluding the first session which is around £150. So she isn't cheap..

I had researched her in detail and read her media profile/website and other positive comments and results about her on this forum before I jumped in.

She's getting me to relax and I'm charting my cycles with her also. Only time will tell as it's early days yet. I also didn't want to leave accupuncture as the last resort and wanted to get my irregular cycles in check and prepare for IVF (should it get to that stage) as the 2 combined has been proven to increase chances of conception.

Hi *Northernfox*! - I'm so sorry to hear about your situation- How terribly frustrating?!

I've had 3 scans including the Transvaginal today and they 've all have noted a miniscule fibroid which i've always known about, which they feel isn't worth mentioning and isn't the cause of my heavy and painful AF... 

My DH is the same! It's like I have to corner him just to even get a reaction about the whole thing! He's had to take 2x SA's so far and now he's been told to take another SA for a 'Swim Test'...I know deep down he think's it's a waste of time and is doing it to please me as he still has a narrow vision that we'll conceive naturally and that i'm over reacting and it's due to stress...

We just got married in Sept last year which took a large chunk out of our savings and now we have to build it up again. But any savings we have now was supposed to be for refurbishing our house etc...but now i've said that until i'm at a stage when I'm going to have a baby then there will be no 'material' pleasures, because if our 1st NHS IVF fails or waiting list is too long then we'll have to go private-And there is only one clinic I would go to and that's ARGC. (DH's views was that it's too expensive for a baby as it's suppose to be free i.e. naturally conceived!!!) 

Likewise I hope it works out for you too!! I feel so much better sharing my emotions with someone as it's so depressing keeping it all to myself! My mother doesn't even know-how sad is that? 

Thank you both and the rest 

Take care

Secret Broody
xx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Secret Broody - Are we married to the same man!?!


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Northernfox-           Well, if this is the case, all I can say is that he chose a fine pair of women!

Secret Broody
x


----------



## nichola1975 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,
I am due to have my EC & ET at HH sometime this week (dependent on scans) and am wondering whether they allow outside acupuncturists to come in on ET days. I know they have their own arrangements set up with a private clinic but am wondering whether i might be able to bring mine? 
Thanks
Nicky xxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Latest version any amendments let me know:  If you're lurking then do pop in and let us know how you're doing as we would love to hear how you're getting on and I can update the list 

*Our Hall of Fame! 23rd Feburary 2008  * 


*LADIES DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW *

*yellowrose (Nicky)-* Started DR for 2nd cycle ICSI this time 14th Feb 08- Baseline scan? 
*Totyu-* Started DR for 2nd IVF on the 17th of Feb 08- baseline scan? 
*Doodlebug * - Baseline scan for for 1st IVF treatment 22nd Feb 2008 Stimming? 
*nichola1975 (Nicky) * Currently Stimming for 1st ICSI- EC approx 27th-  

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  
*NorthernFox * Coordination Appt March 08 - 1st IVF April/May 08 
*Julie-Anne -* Going for 4th IVF approx 5th March 08 SP 
*bobbi3 * - Starting NHS treatment May/June SP 2008 
*JandJ -* Starting DR for LP for 1st IVF/ICSI 22nd March- 
*Shania35 * Hoping to do 2nd IVF early 2008 

NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS  
*Chris x * having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
*Secret Broody * - Having tests- HSG booked on 4th Mar HH & review appointment end of April 
*Rafs-* Taking a break and TTC naturally   
*candistar1*- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance   
*Future Mummy - * laparoscopy and dye booked in France Feb after 3rd IVF. Looking to move to Lister   

*MUMMIES TO BE*  
* saffronL* -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-   
*marie#1 * -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008   
*Hush*-  from FET Dec07 - scan booked 31st Dec Monday.  
*Olly - Good Luck Everyone -*  end of Oct after 2nd IVF   
*alim7482 (Ali)- *  21st Nov 07 after for 1st IVF   Twins!
*Angie -*  Aug from TTC naturally for now after 1st IVF   

*HH MUMMIES * 
*Pooks -* Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
*EBW1969 (Jo) * - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 
*Lisax -* Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
*RR-* Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
*Rooth -* Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
*Smileylogo (Emma) * Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
*Midlands Lass -* Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
*Britgirl- * ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
*Ants2 * - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
*Helen (Mrs GG) * - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
*Macca * - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
*Scooter * - mummy to Thomas Paul Watson born on 24th March 07 (8b 4oz) 
*ThackM (Michelle) * - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
*Cheery -* mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
*Woo (Wendy)* - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
*Shamrock -* mummy to Edward born 5 October 
*Vicky -* mummy to Sam born 8 October 
*Betty M * - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
*Nicolah -* mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
*Clairol * - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

*Last updates of HH Girls who have not recently posted- love to hear how you are doing *

*Doodlebug -* consultation 1st Aug for ICSI - Do you have a date for your tx  
*Carrie P -* Was planning to do a cycle sep- Any news?
*Wannabemum07 (Caroline) * - Follow up with consultant Oct after 2nd IVF Aug- looking to go again soon 
*Chrisx- * Following up after after 2nd ICSI cycle sept-  

*HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- GoodLuck*

*loubeedood-* Doing tx at ARGC- Good luck  
*Poogie -* After IVF Aug/Sept moved to ACU   
*Odette -* EC 25th or 26th for 3rd IVF- at IVI Barcelona 
*sarah2007*- Doing 3rd cycle at ARGC-Feb 2008  
*Fergali-* After 2nd IVF and moving to Lister and starting a 3rd IVF Jan 

If anyone else wants to have a go please do let me know. I have removed quite a few from the list that have not posted for a long time. If I have removed your and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Julie ​


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

sorry I've become pretty bad at posting recently but I am thinking of you all.

Chris- so sorry to see your post sweeties. Thinking of you    

sarah13- wow a natural BFP   Congratulations hun- enjoy   

Saffron & Marie- congratulations too    

Hi and good luck to though doing treatment and who are new  

Have a great weekend

Julie xx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Hello all 

Chris - so sorry sweets - thinking of you and sending you lots of love

congrats to Saffron & Marie 

Jo - so glad to hear that you and little kate are doing well.  Been thinking of you

Julie - how are you? hope to catch up soon.  

Nicky - how are you feeling? hope all is going well and wishing you lots of luck   

Hello to everyone else and welcome all newbies. 

I have an appointment to see Mr. L on the 4th of March to discuss next treatment.  DH and I have been trying the natural way, given we had a natural BFB in October,  we thought we'd keep trying -  but AF is here, again!! needless to say, i'm getting so frustrated and now thinking of next treatment.  We have 3 frosties and will speak to Mr. L about a FET.  If all goes well, I hope I can start at the end of March.  Will keep you all posted. 

Hope you're all having a good weekend. I'm nursing a bad hangover.  Since AF is here, I figured i might as well enjoy and get my drink on for now (although i did have a good 'ol cry with AF's arrival)    . Why is so hard!?!?!?!?!?!?!?    

Good luck to everyone and thinking of all of you.  

Lots of love 

Rafs xx


----------



## marie#1 (Nov 20, 2007)

Nicky- as far as I'm aware you're not allowed to bring in your own acupuncturist as they have their own acup. clinic within the IVF clinic.
I had a super nice woman named Maria do my acupuncture in the recovery room after ET. She couldn't have made me feel more relaxed/comfortable and gave me lots of advice on what to eat and drink during the 2ww to help with success. And it worked!
Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167
All the best,
xx


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello

Secret broody! hang in there somewhere down the line we have all been there in fact I dreamt last night that if I had a baby when I was 20 then they would be 18 now, instead I am still trying... I scared myself.

Safron - congratulation!
Chris    

FM, Hush and Ali M - Hope your OK

Julie -Anne good to hear from you too, I was thinking about you.

EBW - how is the lovely Katie?? hope your both well.

Rafs and Odette good to hear from you, Odette good luck!!

Just a quick hello, finding down regging a chore this time and also craving chips?! ahhh...

On the subject of drink oh yes when Angry fairy appears so does another bottle of wine, a take away and a big cake 

Hope your all well in for scan on the 4th.

Thinking of you all
Tots


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Hi Hammies

Chris - How are you doing? Thinking of you.  

Rafs - welcome back. Glad to hear you have an appt. with Mr L soon. Good luck.

Tots - are you due for your 1st query suppressed scan yet?

Odette - good luck in Barcelona!!!!  

Secret Broody & Northern Fox - welcome. I think it's always difficult to decide whether to keep fertility issues private. In our case, we have pretty much told close family/friends/work colleagues. Initially I was a bit ashamed of things, I felt like a failure. But actually people are very supportive and the questions then stop anyway!

Julie-Anne - Thanks for updating the hall of fame. Hope you are doing OK.

I go for my first baseline scan on Thursday, so fingers crossed the down-regulating is going to plan.

Hello to everyone else.
Nicky x


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi

I was wondering if anyone can help.

I am due to start dr on 13th March however i have not had my cervical assessment yet as when i went for co-ord appt i was on d13 of my af and they said they did not want to do it then and to call on d2 of my next af anyway i called today and they booked me in on 27th march for supressed scan and said they can do the cervical assessment at the same time, is this right cos I am really concerned?
I thought you had to have cervical assessment before you started injections?

Thanks

Jackie


----------



## Koko78 (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi Jackie
I am in the same position as you, when I went for my coordination appointment the nurse told me to call on day 2 and to book two slots, one fro my base scan and one for assessment. She kept repeating that we needed to book two slots as thy don't have time to do both in one go. 
I hope that helps.
Koko


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi KoKo

So are you having both your scans at the same time aswell then? I am now on cd4 and wondering if i should call them back tomo  I am confused is a base scan different to the supressed scan? when are you due to start?

J


----------



## Koko78 (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi J
The assesment scan is a dummy run to make sure everything is in the right place. I did have the thing when they inject ink into your tubes to chesk, but they dont record if everything is normal. It seems sometimes that things are done in a very strange manner!! I do not start the injections untill the end of March.
Koko


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Koko

The dye test is something different to the supressed scan test....I had that done when I was first finding out about my infertility problems.
I am due to start dr 13th March so supressed scan is 27th march think this is to check everything is doing as it should then if all ok come of buserelin then if supressed go onto gonol F....am not sure what the base scan is that you are referring to..

So have you had the cervical assesment yet?


----------



## Koko78 (Sep 23, 2007)

I get so concused with what they are all speaking about   . I will be having both the suppressed scan and the cervical assesment scan on the same day. I assumed I would have to have the cervical assesment scan before I start the injections.


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

OK so looks like we both have to have it that way then, weird aye! I swear in the co-ord appt she told me I had to book 2.
When did you have your co-ord appt? are you looking forward to starting? hv you been given your date to start yet?


----------



## Koko78 (Sep 23, 2007)

I had my appointment on Thursday just gone. We were late so did not have the talk with everyone else so just saw the nurse. I should start my injection on the 29th March. I am looking forward to it but am a little nervous about the injections.
I have been going to see an aromatherapist which is really relaxing and just started my accupuncture so feel that I am giving it my all, along with taking my vits and loosing weight!
You must be excited as you start so soon.


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Yeh I am very excited but like you am also nervous ~ suppose it's such a big thing to go through. is this your 1st attempt? are you NHS or private?
We were lucky enough to get one free go on the NHS so we have everything crossed.

The 29th isn't that far away really although it seems it I guess.  How long have you been ttc?

Sorry for all the questions but its so nice to meet ppl in the same situation.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,


Chris, I am so sorry about your BFN   

Saffron, congratulations girl!

I am back, was in France for 10 days, the lap and hyst went ok, nothing bad, no endo had a thick lining probably due to 3 IVF and adenomyosis according to doc ( he did not see evidence of it) , just looks like inside womb it is adenomyosis on camera but nothing can be done. However, I had my tubes enlarged , they were OK but tiny, and the lining of womb was made very thin , like razored as it was a bit like a thick carpet according to surgeon, the biopsy came back fine, could have been the reason I had no implantation. I am on the pill for 10 days to rebuild a new lining , then off it and after a week AF should be there , then good to try nat for 6 months with DH before thinking of 4th and last IVF ( surgeon 's advice ). The next 3 months are the best as the lining is not as thick with old blood. 
the tubes are all nice and large now. There was no adhesions and 2 small cysts on each ovary ( probably where ET needle went according to doc) . No big deal , but lasered. 
I was on table for 3 hours , because of the lining being razored so it could be analysed ( it had to be apparently thin long layers) and results is all OK. 
The anesthetic was strong because it took a while and I was quite nauseous. spent 2 nights there before going to my Mum and dad for lots of TLC  

The only small prob I had is 2 of the stitches became inflammed in belly button , and when I had all of them removed yesterday that area was excruciating duringthe pulling   . On the mend now. That was probably the most painful part of the adventure   I did not feel the pain of gaz at all. Was very swollen though, and had my IVF pants on all week    came back today with them on, and could feel I was starting to loose them in the train so good sign,   I am getting less swollen.
DH is in Australia until Sat. Can'twait to see him. I am back at work tomorrow.
Hope you are all OK,
Future Mummy


----------



## saffronL (Jan 26, 2008)

future mummy: sorry to hear you were in pain due to the stitches  ; hope you'll feel better soon hunn.  

I'm doing fine: looking forward to the scan next Wednesday. I'm dying to know whether it's twins! When the hospital rang to say test was positive, they didn't tell me my HCG levels so I have no idea what to expect next week!

take care,
saffron


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi ladies, is there room for one more? I have been lurking in the background for a while but have not posted on this thread before. My cons is Dr Trew and I just had my third BFN, I got another try in May and a review appointment in March. I think that will be my last try, so no pressure!!!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi again, 
By Pants I meant pantalon which is French for trousers.    Sorry , a week in France and I forget my English. 
Future Mummy


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello all and thank you for the lovely messages of support

SecretBroody - how is our shared DH this week at your end? He's still as difficult as ever at mine. However I hope you are having a better week and that you're feeling more positive about things.

Bobbi3 - thanks for the info on SP. I presume then that they've chosen this route for me due to my family history and don't want to put my ovaries through too much.

YellowRose - thank you for your words of encouragement. I have shared our problem with a couple of my closest friends and my older sister, all of whom have been very supportive. My DH has spoken to no one, not even his brother who he is so close to in every other way. I don't mind so much as he is such a private person and was brought up "not to air his dirty linen in public" - I just wish he'd talk to me...let me in so we could support each other during this process.

Nikki2008 - welcome to the board, I've lurked here for the best part of 6 months and I have to admit, it feels good to share my frustrations.

FutureMummy - wishing you all the very best in TTC naturally.

Everyone else, good luck with whatever stage you are at. You are all extremely strong women and have all been through so much, I think you are amazing.

Northernfox
xxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Good news!

Arrived in Barcelona last Sunday morning at 10.30am, rushed to check in hotel and then to clinic for 12.30am for scan and blood(phew!). Still only had one follicle. Was given a higher dosage that day and I now have five follicles ready for collection tomorrow at 1pm.

Also managed to find an acupunturist today and will see her again after ET.

I am in good spirits as I am well looked after - the clinic is fantastic .

Tonight hubby and I went to a posh restuarant and sat next to a grouop pf loud english people who actually paid our bill because they thought they had spoiled our romantic meal.  Better find out where they are dining tomorrow to see if they will pay for tomorrows meal .

Much love to everyone 

Odettexxx


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hello all, I was just thinking about you guys today and had a warm fuzzy feeling inside 

If i didn't let myself loose on my laptop the other evening I would have gone crazy!! But now, it's like my laptop is communicating to me with feelings...tee hee! 

*Northernfox* - Our shared DH disappeared over the weekend for a 'stag do' in Manchester and had a good time, (now i know where he really goes!  ) .As for his attitude, it's strange, but the other day he started to complain about taking another SA (due to be his third) and how time consuming it was and uncomfortable etc. and then he realised as to how many tests i've done so far and as yet to come and quickly retracted that statement faster than you could say mama! 

DH was also miffed that as I have a HSG booked next week, no 'sexual activity' can be done until after the test has been carried out.He was definitely paying attention by this point 

It didn't stop there mind you on the 'questions/comments' front, as I met another girlfriend for brunch who kept on going on as to how many people she's seen pregnant at her workplace and haven't I noticed they are everywhere around me etc...I probably would have snapped if I hadn't posted a note, sooner but I just looked liked I was vaguely interested-like ...."oh really?!!"... Then she moved on to ..."Hurry up! What you waiting for?...I wanna be God Mother"...by this time I was asking for the cheque!! 

*Futuremummy* - Sorry to hear about your pain  wishing you lots of positivity on the au-naturel TTC   

*Nikki2008* - Never thought I would be the one saying welcome, as like you I was a lurker waiting to pounce my post whenever that would be..

*YellowRose* / *Bobbi3* - Many thanks for your support. I haven't managed to tell anyone and don't intent to unfortunately at this stage. I feel I may need to tell my male boss when I have to take work off for tests and appointments but that's about it. My family always saw me different to my other siblings and have treated me so... This would just be the icing on the cake for them!!  It's also out of respect for DH as they would make jokes (which can be funny most times) but know that making a joke about DH firing blanks would not go down very well especially as I have an extremely fertile family... 

*Totyu* - Thank you too for your support...Funnily enough I have friends who had their child/ren after we left school and their child is going to be 16/17 this year. We are the same age-now that freaked me out totally!!  I could have had a child that age too!! Oh how life would be so different! 

Northernfox is right, we are all an amazing bunch of women...it had been proven long ago that women are stronger than men... this forum proves it if evidence is required!  

Baby dust and positivity to all 

Over and out...Secret Broody x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Odette lots of     for EC tomorrow. I love your free meal idea. I must try that !  
Future Mummy


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello all

FM - welcome back - wishing you a speedy recovery.

ALL - HELP!!! been downregging and due for surpression scan on Tuesday...but no AF (regular as clockwork when not needed!!) no chance of any good news I am afraid we followed the abstain protocal.....

Any ideas...?

Yellow rose - when do you go in for your scan

Love to all
Tots


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Whizzing by....as have loads to do.

Tots....sending you AF vibes....(hm that just sounds so darn ironic huh?) there is time yet.....Another FF buddy of mine had the same happen to her this month but things appeared in time.  There is time yet hon!

Hi to all newbies 

 to odette today 

 to those others who need it.

 to those who need one of those too!

FM hope you feel better soon

Saffron I am surprised you didnt get your levels I thought this was standard at HH?

Hush- how you doing?

SB....Cant believe some people I was at school with have kids who are 22......  so very scary....

Been to the paediatrician today who has signed Kate off as being fit and well....I have my 6w check tomorrow....looking forward to discussing my contraception plans  - one of the main topics at these things....  . Also hopefully (kind of) should be given the go ahead to start driving again.

ok gotta go!

By the way has anyone heard from Miela?  I could text her but dont want to intrude....


----------



## saffronL (Jan 26, 2008)

hello everyone,

EBW1969: Glad to hear Kate's feeling better now 

marie#1: appreciate the PM- I'll write to you soon 

well I rang Hammersmith and asked for the HCG level: it's 144. The nurse said they can't really tell if it's twins just by the HCG level but the scan next week will reveal more. I'm so excited!

all you guys undergoing EC/ET: good luck  
I'll be keeping my fingers crossed.
cheers
saffron


----------



## nichola1975 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all
Had my EC today, managed to get 6 little eggies. have to go back on Friday for transfer. 
I can't remember though whether they said they will ring me to let me know how things are going. Do they ring you to let you know how many have fertilised or do you have to ring??
If someone could let me know i would really appreciate it.
Thanks
Nicky xxx


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Hi everyone

Odette - fantastic news. I hope things continue to go well in Barcelona!  

Saffron - sounds like a nice healthy HCG level! Fingers crossed for the scan, I bet you're just counting down the days!

FM - glad all went well. Good luck with the TTC au naturelle ! 

EBW - Good to hear Kate is doing well.

Chris - haven't heard from you. Hope you are OK? Thinking of you.

Tots - sorry to hear no AF yet. If it's any consolation the down-regulating seemed to delay my AF by 4-5 days. My AF came on Sunday but by Monday it was uncontrollable and quite unpleasant (sorry tmi!   ). Thankfully things have settled, hopefully I have down-regulated enough to then start stimulating. I've got the 1st scan tomorrow - if they say I need to down-regulate anymore I shall scream!

Hello to those I have missed,
Nicky x


----------



## saffronL (Jan 26, 2008)

hi
yellowrose: good luck with the scan tomorrow hunn  

Nichola: HH said they'll ring me by 10am but they didn't so at 11am, I called them! Don't hesitate to pick up the phone as the tension is unbearable! 

take care
saffron


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

EBW - I haven't heard from Miela either. She did say she would text. I will keep an eye out for her in the cafe we both use!

Betty


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks for all your good wishes.

Had EC today and got 5 eggies  which is double than I have ever had at the Hammersmith on previous 2 ivfs.

Had own private room with ensuite toilet and have been receiving first class treatment here in Barcelona.

Clinic will call me tomorrow to let me know how many eggs have fertilised and ET is sheduled for Saturday if all goes well with our eggs 


odettexx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

congrats odette sending you lots of


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Odette this is fantastic!lots of   for ET.Are they doing day 2 or day 3 transfer?
Future Mummy


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi future Mummy

They are doing day 3

Hope you are well 

odettex


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello all

Apologies for my protracted absence, I've been frantic at work so not logging on as frequently as usual!  I disappear for a week or two and look what happens!

FM - so pleased that the op went ok and you are on the road to recovery.  How are you feeling now?

Chris - am so, so sorry that things did not work out for you this time.  How are you doing at the moment?

Saffron - huge congratulations - how exciting!!  Hope all goes well at the first scan, it's amazing to see the little blob and heartbeat.  Bet you can't wait.

Tots and Yellowrose - good to hear from you.  Tots, on the absence of AF - I seem to remember that it's not unusual not to have a bleed.  What they will do is simply look at your womb lining measurements and ovaries to see if you have d/regged properly, and if not, they will keep d/regging you for a while longer.

Odette - so pleased that things are going ok in Barcelona.  5 eggs - you have become a right battery hen!  I only managed a miserable 3 and am always so jealous of anyone who manages to produce more!

EBW - wow, Kate has done so well!  and pleased that you are over your c-section too.  Looks likely that I will have to have one too - how long do you reckon it took you to feel somewhere near normal afterwards?  And the conversation about contraception will be so odd - I for one haven't been thinking about contraception for about 4 years now.

Koko78, Nicki2008, Northernfox, Secret Broody, Nichola1975: hello and welcome.  So exciting to get some newbies!

Good luck to everyone on treatment at present - there seem to be loads of you!  It's nice to know that there are others going through the same thing at the same time, isn't it?

As for me - have been knackered, and everyone I see comments on how big my bump is.  18 weeks now, but it's large!  We found out at the 16 week scan that one of the twins is definitely a boy.  The other one wasn't so clear, as it was refusing to turn around, but the sonographer thought probably a girl.  The next milestone for us will be the 20 week which I'm v nervous about (we know family and friends who have been given bad news at that stage).  Fingers crossed everything looks ok so far though.

To all those who are not yet PUPO, could I just suggest that you indulge yourself right now with all of the foods which are on the banned list?  I am having the most horrible cravings for blue cheese and sushi (not together!) and really wishing I had made the most of it while I had the chance!

Lots of love and luck to all

Ali
x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all, 
Ali nice to hear from you.
Lots of   for scan in 2 weeks. The other one is probably a girl if refused to turn. Girls are the stubborn ones! 
I feel fine really no pain as long as no pressing on tummy otherwise ithurts of course. the belly button is on the mend too. Apparently when there is ressection ( which I had) it takes about a month for things to get 100%, but I am amazed I have had no pain at all, apart from the stitches of course and for a couple of days coughing (because of a very very dry throat from GA tube) was hurting tummy muscles ( like over worked muscles at the gym   ).

odette, I am really thinking of you and sending you lots of   for ET. It all sounds good to me .They seem to really look after you so well!

EBW, wonderful that Kate is doing so well and hope that your check up today was good too. contraception plan, a word you have not thought about for a while I am sure  
I finish my pill  tomorrow thank god!

Hello to everybody!!!!

Future Mummy


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

FM - great that the pain is not so bad.  Have you been taking any pain relief, or getting by without? Either way, it's amazing what they can do these days. And what scars will you be left with - one in belly button and then one on either side?  That's what I had after my laparoscopy - and now as my bump is getting bigger I'm getting a really good view of the scar in my belly button at long last - had always wondered what it looked like but could never really see it before!


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

thanks for your well wishes girls.

Bobbi3

The reason I went to Barcelona is because the Hammersmith gave up on me with my own eggs and I decided to give it one more go before moving on to doner.  So far my results have been better with this low stimms protocol and I have produced more eggs.


Odette


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Ali, I am doing without pain killer. Only took some for first 3 days. I thought I would have 2 holes but I have 3 including belly button where camera went ( 3 stitches). One on left side ( one stitch ) and one just above bikini line (2 stitches). Nothing on right side. 2 small ones healing properly, belly button will probably have a weird little scar but most of it on the inside.
Yes it is amazing what they can do nowadays. As I had no endo , the ressection was done via hysteroscopy.

Odette, your clinic seems better than HH! I thought that to get more eggs, the only option was to get higher dosage, but looks like lower dosage was better. maybe sometimes too much dosage is not good . Are they using the same drugs than HH or was it a different stim drug . Did your clinic explain why they were doing a low stim? It is so interesting! 

I am going to call the Lister and get a consultation with Dr Sam, but will TTC for next few months first. I have all the results now , all the immune testing came back neg, Karyotype OK, and I finally got a copy of all my notes and Dh notes from HH . That took some time and some calling!
So will have all the info for my next consult. 
I really want to give it a try TTC anyway, and not ready for yet another treatment , just recovered from last IVF and now op, I think I need to relax a bit ( if such thing is possible!). 
Future Mummy


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello girls

I am just investigating this thread at mo as my consultant mentioned he may refer us to hammersmith when i get my weight down and if needed...Feel fairly scared lol as i havent even had clomid (i have pcos) so its abit strange for us especially as the past 8yrs ttc have got us no where now we are full steam ahead!

I hope u dont mind me poppin in and reading all about ur amazing journeys so far!

lots of    and best wishes 

Specialmum xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by as have to go to dentist....

good luck tomorrow odette. HH "suggested" I abandon this cycle because of my egg numbers and go foe donor....I dug my heels in though.  Sometimes we just have to go with our guts- hoping for the same outcome for you that I had!
good luck nichola!

welcome specialmum!

hi to everyone else sorry no more personals!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Welcome special mum!

Future Mummy


----------



## hush (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello girls......

sorry been away........ still sick.... 

Future mummy..... good to hear from u......i am really happy that the lapro was thorough and they did alll that they cud.... i really wish that u get that miracle natural BFP with a few months....... belive in it and it will happen......got everything crossed for u......

hope all the stimm girls r doing welll, wishing u all      

more later

Hush


----------



## nichola1975 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Embryo transfer went well  . We have got 2 good embies on board, a 5 cell & a 4 cell but we have decided not to freeze any as only one looked strong enough to withstand freezing and thawing.
I have a bit of cramping at the moment - is this normal??
Will be testing on 12th March............  
Hope everyone is well
Nicky xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Well done nichola, cramping after ET is normal. lots of  
Future Mummy


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Good luck Nicky, keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi All

Hope your doing well, Odette Good Luck!!! 
Nicky - have a great two weeks and try not to worry! cramping as northernfox says is normal.

Lots going on at the moment so just wizzing by.. Ali M thanks for that 

I called hammersmith yesterday and they said that i would need to carry on downregging until my scan Tuesday.. over a week late now and still no AF. I think my ovaries have packed their bags and gone on holiday.

I reallllllllllly do not want to down reg longer! 

Yellowrose how did you do on Friday

Wishing all of love and luck
Tots


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Hello Hammersmith Ladies,

Fingers crossed it seems I won't need another round of IVF with Hammersmith. I got very lucky. Early days yet though.

Just wanted to say that I am spreading lots of baby dust for you all.  

Hammersmith Ladies Rock!

Love,
Clairol.


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi from Spain 

Great News!

All five eggs fertilised          

Over the Moon.

Egg transfer this afternoon followed by acupunture session.

Not sure if they will put three embies, probably two and the rest frozen I guess.

I've never had eggs left over before 

Speak soon

Odettexx  one happy chick


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Odette , this is fantastic! you are doing so well, enjoy the sunshine !we here have to contend with wind, rain and an earthquake  
lots of   for ET


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Odette that's fantastic news and what a great fertilization rate!

Congratulations Clairol and welcome!

Nichola1975 - good luck for the 2ww  

SpecialMum - welcome!

FM - good to hear all healing nicely.

Tots - I'm so sorry for your extended down-regulating. I had to do an extra week last time and it was awful having to wait. Hang in there.

As for me I was lucky enough to start stimulating on Thursday. All going well so far. 

Hello to everyone else.
Nicky x


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Well, got my two little embies on board (both 6 cells on day 3).  
Got a taxi staight to the acupunturist and just going to try and take it easy - flying back to the uk on Monday.

Thanks for all your good wishes ladies.

This is it  - the last go with my own eggs, Ï'm praying for a good result. 

future mummy - I just went for a second opinon and they suggested the low stimm approach 75 units of menopur and 75 units of gonul f.  I guess it all depends on the individual but they were really positive in helpin me find a dosage that was right for me.  If this turns out to be a positive it means that Hammersmith didn´t get it right for me.  We'll see.

odettex


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Odette, wonderful , enjoy your last sunny day tomorrow!  
Lots of   for next 2 weeks.
Future Mummy


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

HI Everyone

I hope you are all well this morning!

Just have a quick couple of Q's......I am due to start d-regging on 13th March, are we suppose to abstain from any intercourse up to that date or during d-regging etc? Nobody has said anything to us so I am not sure what to do.  Also not sure if you are allowed to do anything when you are stimming
One more Q will I expect AF at as normal on d-regs?

Look forward to hearing from you all.

Thanks in advance

Lots of love
J
xxxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

bobbi3

Yes, all five fertilised but when I went for ET I was told me that three had stopped developing and that two were of very good standard to put back in. Phew'

No frosties to fall back on but at least I have the maximum that they would have put back, so Im happy.

This is going to be my last go with my own eggs and so if it does not work this time then I know its time to move on to Doner. 

odettex


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Odette

GOOD LUCK!!!! 

JandJ - Hammersmith recommed abstaining but other hospitals do not - it should be on the papers that they gave at the co-oridnation...once you start stimming then I think you have to stop?

you would expect to bleed during down regging, it may be later then expected though.

In for first scan tomorrow - hopefully start stimming and get back on track.

Take care
Tots


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Odette - glad things have gone well so far and here is hoping that this carries on being successful for you!  If it is probably worth telling the HH cons you saw so he can maybe try low doses for someone in your shoes in the future.  They are always quite receptive to hearing good news even if it is not from anything they did!  

JandJ - I remebre we were supposed to abstain for a day or so before EC but not before or after.  Have to say downregging and stimming are not really an aphrodisiac for either party in my experience.......

Hello to all
betty


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey

Odette/Betty, thank you for replying to me I will have another look through my papers tonight to see if there is anything in there.

Am excited now as not long to go until we start.

Good luck to all you ladies out there xxx

J xx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Julie Anne

Please put my testing date down for 14th March. (ET 1st March 2 embies).

odettex
ps Hope you are well


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls

Just popping in as i ovulated last thursday and now in 2ww...im so suprised and hope it gives me a BFP..but i just wanted to say thank you for the welcome and support...its good to hear there are BFP's coming from hammersmith and that u seem to get on alright with the staff etc..

I will be keeping an eye on u all and wishing u all the best with ur tx!!

Thank you again xxx


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey Special Mum

Good luck 

J
xx


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Ladies!

Odette: Just wanted to wish you all the good luck a gal good get!!  

Sending lots of    to all.

Just had my HSG today-Tubes all clear from what was seen... Boy did it hurt!   It felt like I had another AF from Hell but resting today along with the prescribed antibiotics...

Got a question? I looked on the notes from my Transvaginal Ultrasound recently and noted one of my ovaries was 'multicystic' with a bunch of numbers/measurements etc  ... what does that mean? I read that it isn't the same as PCOS/PCO?... Don't know what that means exactly  

Wondering if I could get a heads up before I see Dr Barsoum... I'm so impatient  

Thanks ladies

Secret Broody
xx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hey Ladies,

Hope that you are all well, There has been such a lot of fantastic news since I was last here.

I am really rubbish at posting and just never seem to find the time but i do try to keep up to date with all the news.

As for me I am fine and have started trying again for number 2, We are on day 8 of D/R and am booked in for my query scan next Thurs.

Good luck to all of you and I hope that there is someone I can be buddies with.

Loadsa love and hugs
Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Wendy Woo

Good luck with your cycle I hope you get a +ve outcome again, your little boy looks so cute!

J
x


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey Woo

Hello again!! I'm in cycle at the moment started stimming this morning as is yellow rose who started stimming last week, and I think there are a couple more of us this time.

So good luck.

Sorry no personals at work...

Tots


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey Everyone

Just wondered if there are any cycle buddies out there starting d/r on 13th March?? First time at this and bit nervous but very excited.

Also want to wish Bobbi3 good luck for your results xx

J
x


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Like Wendy I'm struggling to find the time to keep up with you all but I do try!

I saw Mr Trew today about starting a frozen cycle.  I've got to have a HSG which I'm dreading as I found it so painful last time.  Just waiting for AF to show up, I only stopped breastfeeding Thomas 3 weeks ago and no sign of AF yet, in fact I haven't had 1 since May 06!!!  It seemed very strange to be back at HH but I'm sure I'll soon get back into the swing of things!

Take care everyone

Scooter
ps I will try and put a more recent photo of Thomas on my profile.


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

Secret Broody, I'm not sure what your scan means, but it's possible it's an indication of endometriosis, which can cause 'chocolate cysts' on your ovaries - these are cysts which form because the endo blocks the burst follicles from healing at the end of a cycle, and they seal over with endo tissue and the tissue bleeds each month so the cysts fill with blood (nice, yes?). NO idea if this is true for you and the only way to diagnose endo is via a laparoscopy, so I'm just guessing here. I'd be surprised if you had many of those, though, as I thought people mostly had more like 1 or 2 of those per ovary. FWIW I had one on each ovary at my first scan, and they were removed by a lap a few months later.


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

hi All,

Yes I'm becomming really poor at posting but glad to hear everyone is doing well overall and a few in cycles. I'm now stimming so round 4 here we go. Have a great weekend all,

Julie xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all,

Julie anne, hello , lots of   for your cycle. 

Bobbi, maybe you can email your cons to know about your results? unbelievable that they make people wait like that. I am sending you lots of  

Have a nice week end all,

Future Mummy


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Hi

Hope you all are well.

Tots - great you are now stimulating  .

Good Luck Julie-Anne  

My cycle is a bit quicker than last time - going in for egg collection Monday!  

Hope you all have great weekends.

Nicky xx


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

hello all

Nicky - yep I am in Monday have started stimm (been extra grouchy!!! this time people at work are steering clear at the moment) I don't mean to but keep getting cross I had this last time and its very oit of character feel bad about it.. agggghhhh.

I am in for bloods on Monday - so wish you all the very best for EC!! 

Julie-Anne - hope your doing well too?

Everyone else sending you luck and hope you all having a fab weekend.

Tots


----------



## nichola1975 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,

I just thought i'd let you all know that this cycle has unfortunately ended for me 8dp2dt  . Af came barging through the door at 5 this morning. Spoke to HH, they have told me to rest, carry on taking suppositories & go back on Wednesday for beta....... like rest is going to make any difference!!!!!
Hope everyone else is having a bit more luck

Nicky xxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

nicola    so sorry sweetheart.

We are all crying with you .

odettexx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Nichola, I am so sorry.   
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Thanks for the good wishes re stimming. All fine except headache and dh says I'm being very grumpy.

Nichola- sorry hun   

Odette- good luck for your 2ww    

tots- hope your surviving the stimming- when is you ec?

Nicky- goodluck for your ec on Monday   

scooter & Wendy- good luck for your round two's 

Betty- thanks again if your reading this.

FM- hope your doing well and good luck with the ttc  naturally    

As you may have noticed I've been really bad at doing the hall of fame lately. It would help heaps if you could pm me your news to be included so I can update it quickly- unless of course anyone wants to voleenter to do it - wishfull thinking I'm sure but let me know  

Hi to everyone I've missed and enjoy the rest of your weekend

Julie xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

so sorry nichola  
good luck nicky and tots  
good luck julie, odette, scooter, wendy and fm

sorry cant stop got to try and sort out my wardrobe and find some clothes that actually fit..............


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

EBW- what a nice reason to have clothes not fitting   Hope your doing well 

Hi to all and good luck for tomorrow Nicky

Julie xx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

So sorry Nichola 

Good luck with EC tomorrow Yellowrose and to everyone else currently in cycle.

Quick question - does anyone have any experience of Letrozole? I have been prescribed this to take during my IVF cycle to control my levels of oestrogen because I am an ovarian cancer risk.... has anyone else used it? I'm concerned that it may reduce my chance of success meaning more cycles and more interference with my ovaries.

It's all so confusing.

Northernfox


----------



## nichola1975 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all,
Just to let you know i got my official BFN today.... 
Not a huge surprise there!!!!!!

Nicky xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Nicky- so sorry hun   

nicky yellowrose- how do your ec go and when is your transfer?

tots- how goes you to/

Hi to all

Julie xx


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Nicky, so sorry to hear your news.  Thinking of you.
  
Love
Ali
xx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Nicky    so sorry

odettex


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Odette- just wanted to say mega good luck- two days to go until you test and really hope this  will have a positive outcome for you    

julie xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Nicky , I am so sorry  

Odette how are you?

Bobbi 3 did you get the results of your HSG ?

Hi to all,

Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

nicky xx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks girls for your support

   I'm going loopy waiting to know 

odettexx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Good Luck Odette  

So sorry Nicky  

Thanks Bobbi, how were your HSG results? All ok I hope 

Hello to everyone else.

Northerfox
xxx


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi All,

Been under a shed load of work, but I wanted to catch up with all and touch base.

Brit Grrl: Many thanks for your detailed analysis, I was seriously impressed mixed with the feeling of uuurgghhh when you described Multi Cystic ovaries    I guess as you said this will be reviewed with 'Dr Who' and advise of my next treatments.

Bobbi3: What happened with the results for your HSG?  

Nicky: I'm so sorry to hear of your news.  

Northernfox: I wish I had an answer for you to help you out -sorry!  

Odette: Good Luck   

To all that I've missed out...good luck to all with your treatments  

Secret Broody
xx


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Nicky - so sorry. Thinking of you.  

Odette - good luck for tomorrow. I have a good feeling!  

Bobbi - sorry to hear of your results but glad to hear there's a plan for IVF soon.

Northern Fox - can't help I'm afraid. That's a new one on me!

As for me, had EC on Monday. Didn't get as many eggs as last time. We were told to go ahead with EC as there were 3 large follicles ready to use. The other 3 were too small.

Got 5 eggs. It was touch and go as to whether we would get the dreaded phone call. But went back yesterday for ET. Only 4 eggs could be used, and only one little embryo out of them. But we were told the quality is good. So DH and I are happy and grateful to be in this position. Now on the dreaded 2WW! Trying to stay  

Hope everyone else is well,
Nicky x


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

No       Still PUPO

Yellowrose - it only takes one 

odettex


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

it only takes one yellowrose 

      

odette 

      

to everyone else!


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello all,

Bobbi - sorry to hear the news about your tubes, however fab news that you are very happy with Mr Lavery and it's not long now before your IVF cycle in May  
Do you know how many cycles your PCT allows on the NHS? Sadly mine is only one.... 

Yellowrose - Sending lots of positive vibes and   for you little embie. As everyone says it only takes one.

Odette - Still keeping everything crossed for you and hope you get the BFP you are longing for.

SecretBroody - thanks for your PM, it's not too long now before your next appointment at Hammersmith when you can find out more about the next steps for you. 

Totyu - How are you getting on with stimming? I hope you are ok

JandJ - I think you must have started d/r now, wishing you all the very best.

Ali & Future Mummy - I've not seen you post for a while, I hope you are both keeping well.

Nichola - you are in my thoughts  


Northernfox
x


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello all

Nicky sorry to hear you bad news!
Odette loads of love luck and everything else thats good for tomorrow!!   wishing you lots of sticky vibes.
yellowrose - this could be the lucky one ad I am hope for you it is sending you lots of luck too for the wait.
Julie-Anne are you ok??

Some bad news my side I am afraid...looks like this was a bad cycle for me only one follicle on 450 Gonal, so doc says that they are likely to cancel. I had planned so hard for knicker watch time that this was not even something I had considered.

As you can imgine I am so disappointed and broke...feeling very flat today.

So looking for some inspirational good news.

At Guys next week for my initial NHS consultation....

Take care all
Tots


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Devasted - woke up to a period   and I still had to go and have a blood test.

And then I met my close friend with her new- born on the street - I just burst out crying 

That is the end of the road with own eggs 

Am going to contact the Barcelona clinic to put me on the DE list.  I'll not giving up.


Thanks for all your support girls and good luck to all you girls having treatment at the moment.

Odettexx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

odette

       tots

xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

totyu: I am so sorry  .

odette, I am very sorry  

Future Mummy


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

totyu and odette - I am really sorry.

Bettyx


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Odette and Tots - I am so sorry.


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Odette- I'm really sorry to hear your news sweetie     I'm pleased to hear you are not giving up and I really hope that your next course of action will be the one that makes you a mummy     Please don't stop posting as we all want to share your joy when you succeed 

tots- also really sorry to hear your news. Having myself had a cycle previously abandoned for different reasons i know how devastating it is and just wanted to give you lots of cyber       I hope you can get to the bottom of what was diffrent about this cycle and find a way to a successful outcome    .

Nicky- hope your embies is doing its thing and making itself at home for the next 9 months   

Hi to all. Sorry need to go and have dinner. I have updated my 2ww diary (in advance of 2ww I know  ) with my progress so wont bore you all here - have to go to hh in morning for more orgalutran and my late night jab then scan at hammersmith sunday and early. I have to say not finding the satellite clinic on Harley street suits me very much. Staff are very nice  but no scan appointments before 9am, no doctor's on site (not a problem for me but if it was my 1st time I would like to be able to speak directly to one), a bit disorganised regarding sending forms, booking me in etc- I went to pay after my first scan the other day and they were going to charge me for a scan only as i was not on their system as doing a cycle, no blood tests done. Its a bit like going to a  posh resteraunt Where the staff are nice and the atmosphere is nice etc when the food comes there is next to nothing on your plate. I know HH is busy but its all there, they have appointments to suite those working fulltime and its 7 days a week- plus loads of doctor's etc. Anyway just though I would post my experiences- having said that I live in Hammersmith so its convenient for me where as Harley street may suit more people,

Have a fab weekend

Julie xx


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi all

I haven't posted for an age but reading Odette's news today I wanted to touch base and pass on my very best wishes to her. I have been following your story, I am so sorry for the outcome but you sound so strong - keep going, you never know...............!!!! I wish you every happiness xx

Julie-Anne: hi hun, hope you are well? You still seem to say know exactly what to say and when to say it! Understandably you seem a little tired of the HH merry-go round, is it perhaps time to seek help elsewhere? I don't know, your strength has always impressed me so keep strong!

As for me, me & DH have relocated to Birmingham (DH's job) and we have only been here for 3 weeks but all is well. Following my laporoscopy at the ARGC in January an ulcer was discovered and until we can proceed with any further treatment the ulcer needs to be removed. I had various tests / a colposcopy in February, all of which proved inconclusive so I am going back into St.Mary's next week to have it removed. After which it'll be back to the ARGC for the next step.

Lots of luck to everyone going through it at the moment & have a good weekend everyone else!!!

Lxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

Julie Anne, I don't know if I will go back to HH but although Harley street start at 9, for me it is very close to home and to work so much better. The nurse kirsten is the best overthere and she knows about everything. You can always ask for help regarding paperwork and blood tests she is very focused. Lots of   for you cycle. Not long before you have EC! 
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi 

loubeedood - good to hear how you are doing. Birmingham   What a change for you- I hope it will be the start of many positive changes to come in you're life. Sorry your treatment was delayed but hopefully you can get sorted at st marys and underway again soon.  Thanks for thinking of me. I am sure this will be my last cycle at hammersmith - for my first child       see the positive thinking thing   

FM- Kirsten is nice you are right but very busy. How are you? are you recovered from you surgery now?

have a great weekend

Julie xx


----------



## Moosh (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey

We've just been referred to Hammersmith hospital by our GP to see if we're eligible for funded IVF, not holding my breath as DP has 2 children from previous relationship.

I wondered if anyone had any experience there? What I have heard is that the clinics open at 7am for people who work which will really help me as i'm a nanny and start at 8 am!

We're in the Ealing area and would love to "chat' to some "hospital buddies" if your out there!?

Julie and James

P.S Just moved this post from thread on helpful advice of Julie-Anne


----------



## Moosh (Feb 18, 2008)

TYPO- From another thread even


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Moosh this is a great thread and relatively active, especially when we have ladies still in cycles!

Yes you can be seen at 7am which is great for work as I found I could get to work without them knowing I had even been anywhere!

Obviously I am not in a cycle at the moment, but many are.  Take a look at the first page (I think) where Julie-Anne has indicated where everyone is with everything..... I am sure you will find lots of buddies.

I was very happy with HH (even though they were encouraging me to cancel this treatment they let me go ahead thank goodnes).

Anyway. will leave you to the other currently or future cycling ladies!

Welcome again


----------



## Moosh (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome.

I'm a way off of any cycles or anything else actually as I'm still trying to lose weight before a Bi-lateral salpingectomy.

But, I'm finding it difficult to get my head around everything, and just want to know everything about everything right now 
Patience has never been my strength!!!

Hammersmith's websire is really great though, as are lots of the informative posts in FF

Julie


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Welcome Julie!


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Latest version any amendments let me know:  If you're lurking then do pop in and let us know how you're doing as we would love to hear how you're getting on and I can update the list 

* Our Hall of Fame! 15th March 2008  * 

 
*LADIES DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  

*yellowrose (Nicky)-* On 2ww for 2nd ICSI - testing 24th of March   
*Julie-Anne -* Stimming for 4th IVF - EC approx 18th March 08 SP  
*JandJ -* Started DR for LP for 1st IVF/ICSI 13th March-  
*Wendy woo-* - Trying for 2nd-LP- baseling scan on the 12th of March- stimming?   

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

*Koko78 * - Starting 1st ICSI 29th of March 08 
*NorthernFox * Starting 1st IVF April/May 08 
*bobbi3 * - Starting NHS 1st IVF May/June SP 2008 
*Nikki2008*- Looking to do 4th IVF May 08 

*CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS*  

*nichola1975 (Nicky) * Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
*Totyu-* Having follow up after 2nd IVF abandoned and consultation at Guys for NHS treatment   
*Chris x * having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
*Secret Broody * Review appointment end of April 
*Rafs-* Taking a break and TTC naturally   
*candistar1*- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance   
*Future Mummy - * Had laparoscopy and dye in France Feb after 3rd IVF. TTC naturally 6 months then looking to move to Lister   

*MUMMIES TO BE*    

*Shania35 *  from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008   
* saffronL* - from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08.   
*marie#1 * -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008   
*Hush*-  from FET Dec07 - scan booked 31st Dec Monday.  
*Olly - Good Luck Everyone -*  end of Oct after 2nd IVF   
*alim7482 (Ali)- *  21st Nov 07 after for 1st IVF   Twins!
*Angie -*  Aug from TTC naturally for now after 1st IVF    
 
*HH MUMMIES * 

*Pooks -* Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
*EBW1969 (Jo) * - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 
*Lisax -* Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
*RR-* Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
*Rooth -* Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
*Smileylogo (Emma) * Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
*Midlands Lass -* Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
*Britgirl- * ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
*Ants2 * - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
*Helen (Mrs GG) * - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
*Macca * - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
*Scooter * - mummy to Thomas Paul Watson born on 24th March 07 (8b 4oz) 
*ThackM (Michelle) * - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
*Cheery -* mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
*Woo (Wendy)* - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
*Shamrock -* mummy to Edward born 5 October 
*Vicky -* mummy to Sam born 8 October 
*Betty M * - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
*Nicolah -* mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
*Clairol * - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

*HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck*

*loubeedood-* Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- Good luck  
*Odette -* Having follow up after 3rd IVF- at IVI Barcelona   

If anyone else wants to have a go please do let me know. I have removed quite a few from the list that have not posted for a long time. If I have removed your and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Julie ​
*Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167 for payments and 0208 3831209 to speak to the acupuntrist's *​


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

As you can see I've updated our list as best I can. Any changes let me know. Also there are times when I want to take time out from FF and it would be really helpfull it there was someone else to do the list too. Any volunteers of help gratefully received.

welcome Julie & James

Julie xx


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Ladies!

I am really excited to find this thread as I am going to start having tx at HH.  In April I will be having my first appointment following tx last year for removal of adhesions from a burst appendix as a child.  We have been trying to conceive naturally after the surgery but BFN.

I am really excited to read that you had a BFP Marie#1 after reading about some of your anxieties earlier on in this thread.

Am nervous and excited about what lies ahead.

Hugs to all
Gaye


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

just dropping by to say welcome to Gaye xx its great on here!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

welcome Gaye


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Welcome Gaye - I'm sure you will find this thread very helpful- good luck for April


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Just left a message for the acupuncturist at HH to call me. Has anyone used them on site at ET? How was it and did you feel it was successful?

Booked for EC tomorrow but don't know if it will be a fresh transfer as been given the frozen speech.

Thanks

Julie


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Julie Anne, lots of   for tomorrow. 
Future Mummy


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Julie-Anne I used the HH acupuncturist at both EC and ET and although I got a BFN I will give them another go. I felt it help me to relax and recover more quickly if nothing else. Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello all

Sorry I haven't been posting for a while, I've been mega busy at work and the weekends just seem to fly by at the moment.  I have been lurking though, and haven't forgotten you all!

I mainly just wanted to say to Tots and Odette that I'm thinking of you.    I am so, so sorry that things didn't work out for you this time, and am sending all my love and positive thoughts over to you.        The really great thing about FF is that you know we can all totally sympathise because we know EXACTLY how you feel.  Sometimes I have felt incredibly low but I always knew that I could rely on FF to provide tea and sympathy, and to say exactly the right thing.  One day I know that things will work out for you both.

Big welcome to Moosh and Gaye.

Julie-Ann - best of luck for EC tomorrow.      Go eggies, go!

Lots of love to all

Ali
xxx


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Dear All

Julie Anne - lots of luck with the EC rooting for you!!
Ali M - good luck with the next scan 

Everyone - thank you all for your virtual shoulders! thought I'd go for some retail therepy today but shops full of mums with push chairs....Plan B tomorrow off to see Zita West (either clutching at straws or leaving no stone unturned!) haven't quite worked out which it is....

heres hoping that the god of natural conception is watching over me for the next few months otherwise its the petra dishes of Guys for me!

Love
Tots


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi All

Thanks for the welcome 

Tots, I have had a friend go to see Zita West and her DH had good SA results after taking vits.  My DH has started taking her male vits so fingers crossed we get an improved SA.  Good luck!

Love Gaye x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Thanks for all your good wishes and positive vibes- so much appreciated. Will keep this brief and post tomorrow as feeling knacked and a bit sore. EC was fine, 17 eggs so the most I've ever had but not sure how many are mature. E2 level result from sunday 14000 so much higher than previous times. They have given me the frozen speech but will not make a decision until Thursday as they need to see how I'm doing and also the quality of any embryos regarding freezing. Never had embryos good enough to freeze before and I really don't want to have gone through this and take the risk of not having a fresh transfer- but unfortunately I may not ultimately get the choice. So just trying to think positive I will get some fabulous embryos and be able to have a fresh transfer on Thursday     

sorry no personals now as very sleepy but hit to all,

Julie xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Julie Anne, well done on 17 eggs.Sending you lots of     for Et and wishing youto get the best fertilisation rate tomorrow.  
Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hoping its your time Julie-Anne xxx


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Julie - Anne

Good luck!! 17 is fantastic!! 

Zita West off sick so just having some quality me time instead...

Tots


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hi tots xxx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls

SOooo much has happened since I haven't been around , I do hope that I can join in again as I have missed all my Fertility Friends and all their words of wisdom.

Caroline xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

wanabemum, welcome back!  

Julie Anne, lots of    for the fertilisation results and for you going to Et and then 2ww!  
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

thanks heaps all- your keeping me grounded, sane -ish and positive  

Caroline- welcome back!!!  I hope you've found your ff break helpful and that this time your break will be because your no longer ttc. What are your plans?

Hi to all. Lying here with very crampy ovaries and wondering when I should call the clinic to find out how many embryos - nerve wracking but staying positive    

Julie xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Julie Anne, I would call them now . If too early they will tell you, but I remember when they called me or last 2 IVF when I called ( as they don't call routinely anymore) it was about this time in the morning.
            
Future Mummy


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Julie Anne - 17 EGGS!!!!  That is a fantastic result.     for your embies - sending lots of fert and div vibes your way.
Hope the soreness goes soon - and I agree with FM, phone the clinic and let us know how you get on!
Lots of love
Ali
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey Julie Anne

Fantastic news on 17 eggs   Keeping fingers & toes crossed for top fertilisation.   that your dreams come true this cycle !

Lots of luck
Natasha


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all

Thanks for all lovely messages and for thinking of me- it means a lot- also thanks to the person who just blew me lots of bubbles

Just updated diary with news- if you want to know you will have to look there  I'm such a tease- but lets say I'm over the moon !!!   

Thanks for thinking of me

Jul's xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=132273.0

And minxy- thanks heaps for your message. I can imagine how busy being a moderator is so much appreciated


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Just read your diary...no wonder you're so pleased....sending lots of positive thoughts & sticky vibes to you 



Julie-Anne said:


> And minxy- thanks heaps for your message. I can imagine how busy being a moderator is so much appreciated


but yes, busy as a mod, full time job (which I should be getting on with some work now  ) and going through tx at moment as well.....but never to busy to keep an eye on what's happening hun 

Good luck & take care
Natasha x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

sending lots of         your way Julie-Anne....!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Julie Anne this is great! excellent fertilisationrate! oh my god,are you trying blasts?     
Future Mummy


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Julie-Anne

Gosh thats astounding!!! may this be your turn!!!      

Tots


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Julie Anne - I can't quite believe it!  That is just amazing - one of the highest fert rates I've ever seen - apparently average is 3 out of 4 so you are way above that!!!  This bodes really well for good quality embies and is a great reminder that you should always trust your instincts.  I'm really made up for you - delighted it's gone so well.
Now for more positive vibes - hoping that they all grow into lovely perfect embies!    

Love
Ali
x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for all your lovely messages    

Still pinching myself and have a big smile on my face- thinking positive vibes for tomorrow and might have a chat to dh tonight about going to blasts if possible - its not to late but I guess we will have a better idea on quality in the morning    

julie xx


----------



## Shania35 (Nov 23, 2007)

Julie-Anne that is wonderful news.  I got 14 eggs and 13 fertilised.  I now have 11 in the freezer but hopefully I won't need them because i got a BFP today.  I still can't believe it.  I don't know if it's the acupuncture that made the difference.  I had 8 sessions leading up to the treatment then 4 sessions with the lovely Maria at HH.  Good luck and hopefully you'll get the same result.
Take care
Shania
xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Shania, oh my god, more good news! I am so happy for you Shania! and your fert rate was excellent too! 
Shania, have a wonderful 9MW
Julie Anne I will be wishing you the same thing in 2 weeks  
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Wow Shania congratulations      Thats is an excellent result and amazing fertilization rate too- did you go to blasts?


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Julie - Wow!!! As you know I have special reasons for hoping this was going to be the cycle for you and boy are you going great guns!  Best wishes for tomorrow.

Shania - congratulations!

hello everyone
bettyx


----------



## Shania35 (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks FutureMummy.  You were so supportive at my 1st attempt, sorry i've been a bit crap since then.  I'd got a bit obsessive about it all and needed to take a step back.

Julie.  Didn't go to blasts.  ET was 2 days after EC.  They put back two five cell embies.  We had a long chat with Paul, the senior embryologist, before the ET.  If you have any questions, speak to him.  He only joined HH recently but he's lovely.  He really put my mind at rest about everything.  We even spoke to him again before we went home to see if any of the waiting embies had grown some more, and they had. 

A while back there was quite a bit of negative chatter on here about HH but even if I wasn't pregnant I would still sing their praises.  All the staff are lovely and they've never let me down.  Good luck Julie. 

Having got through the 1st bit I'm now worried about the scan in 2 weeks.  I have some discomfort in my left side, bit like a pulling sensation,  and I don't know if that's normal.  I also have rather loose bowels every morning.  Any of you mothers get that?  DP says it's probably nothing but there's always the fear it might be eptopic.

Shania
xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hi shania and congrats on your bfp!!!

all these things- weird pains, pulling sensations and bowel fun are all quite normal if you get them and its also normal not to!  Embie(s) could be nicely embedding.  lots of         for a happy healthy pregnancy!


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,

What fantastic news Julie, well done and good luck for tomorrow.   

Congratulations to shania on your BFP, I love seeing good news on here.

Booked an appointment with Marion today to see Mr Lavery on the 8th April & looking to start our next tx in May - third time lucky   .

Chat soon

Cxx


----------



## Shania35 (Nov 23, 2007)

thanks EBW.  That's reassuring.  My sister is giving me all her books etc on Tuesday so i'll have to be patient till then.
Wannabemum.  Good luck for April.  Not sure if you're going for acupuncture but I found it very relaxing and Maria and Anna at HH are lovely. 
Take care ladies
xx


----------



## puddykat (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Natasha I am going to start stims mid April, I had recent lap to remove a bunch of scaring etc.  I am 41 and really hoping for IVF to work out.  I had a succesful ivf 6 years ago and have a son.  Have been desperate for another but have only just saved enouugh for the treatment.  I went back to Hammersmith.  Good luck to you girl


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

puddykat said:


> Hi Natasha I am going to start stims mid April, I had recent lap to remove a bunch of scaring etc. I am 41 and really hoping for IVF to work out. I had a succesful ivf 6 years ago and have a son. Have been desperate for another but have only just saved enouugh for the treatment. I went back to Hammersmith. Good luck to you girl


Thanks...and welcome 

Fantastic that IVF has already been sucessful for you 

I'm not actually at Hammersmith, I'm one of the moderators of this board so I tend to post all over the place  I'm sure the other Hammie ladies will more than welcome you on to this thread though so do stay and chat with them 

I've moved your other separate post onto the Over 40's & TTC board as thought you may like to meet some of the ladies on there as well. I've replied to you on there with a few links to other boards on this website that you may find useful 

Here's another link to the Cycle Buddies so you can join in with other ladies who are having treatment at same time as you....here's the link for April/May...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=130036.285

Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all

bobbi- yes I've had tests for that along with many others as part of a recurrent panel and tests done via my GP and at St Marys recurrent miscarriage clinic.

Carolien- good luck for April    

Natasha- I know your not at happersmith but I wanted to wish you lots of luck for your cycle   

Welcome puddykat   and hi to all I've missed.

I'm now on the 2ww and very happy. I have two good quality embryos on board 4 cell and 13 snowbabies   Cant believe how much better this cycle has been compared to the previous ones and in the spirit of positive thinking think this must be a good sign.

Have a fab easter all

Julie xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Julie-Anne said:


> Natasha- I know your not at happersmith but I wanted to wish you lots of luck for your cycle
> 
> Julie xx


I know hun....and thank you very much  I was just replying to the new member puddykat in case she wondered why I was posting all over the place 

Well PUPO Princess, lots of luck for the 2ww.....and 13 snowbabies...wow....lots and lots of siblings 

Sticky vibes    

Natasha x


----------



## Shania35 (Nov 23, 2007)

Julie, that sounds great.  Very similar situation to me. Good luck with it all and happy easter
love
Shania
xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi bobbi,

I'll answer your question as best I can but not sure how much help I'll be. Previously I've gone a little mad (almost ocd) with taking & having DH take gazillions of vitamins, minerals etc. Also healthy eating, no caffeine, no drinking, acupuncture, reiki. protein capsules, wheat grass, ampith honey etc basically you name it. This time being a 4th attempt and feeling a bit like what will be will be I have to say for the last six months I've done nothing special. Taken the odd multi vitamin when I've remembered, not had DH take anything at all, eaten what I like including while stimming. had the occasional glass of wine, tried to stick to decaf but have had a few strong coffee's, not had any acupuncture at all since my last IVF and infact my cycle/ AF has improved since stopping and most importantly after reading a book called the secret - about positive thinking bringing you what you want- just tried to stay positive, relaxed when possible and believed this cycle would be a success.  Not much of a recipe but wether its just the fact I had never yet had my best cycle or state of mind does play a big part in it who knows but here I am with the best response I've ever had and nothing has changed in the protocol / drugs from the last two cycles. I hope to be posting a BFP to top it off on the 1st of April    

Hope that helps and good luck

Julie xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

just wanted to welcome puddykat!

Hope everyone has a good Easter.

xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Well done Julie Anne" have a resting 2WW.      
Future Mummy


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Amazing stuff Julie!


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey Julie-Anne just want to wish and send you some kiwi vibes on your 2WW from a fellow kiwi! 

Shania congrats on your BFP 

Happy Easter all

Love Gaye


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi 

Betty, I tried to pm you but being so popular you in box is full   I just wanted to say a big thank you for all your help with this cycle. Its been much appreciated and put to good use   Thanks for all your positive vibes too it helps heaps. 

Bobbi- Defiantly worth reading the book or getting the DVD. The only other change is that DH changed jobs and is less stressed, home more and getting more sleep too now that I think about it - they did say he gave a very good sample and have never said that to us before. Also I think I stimmed an extra two days so perhaps this gave more time for eggs to mature- not sure but though I would mention it too - good luck  

FM- being a very lazy one on 2ww so far   Watching two series - moonlite and eureka I downloaded from America and was in my element with greys anatomy & house back on   Hope your doing well.

gaye- Thanks for the kiwi vibes  

Have a lovely easter all and Nicky - sending you positive vibes for a BFP in 4 days I think

Julie xxxx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Ladies

There's been some wonderful news on here over the last few days!  

Goodluck for the 2ww Julie, I really hope this is the one for you  

I had my HSG yesterday and am glad to say that this time round it was alot less painful. It was a bit of a nightmare having to wait over 1 hr at the pharmacy for my antibs as we had Thomas with us but luckily he was a star and spent alot of time waving at people!  I've got an appt to see Mr T in 4 weeks time and then hopefully we can get started in May. We may have to take Thomas with us to the appointment so I'd just like to apologise in advance if it upsets anyone who happens to be there at the same time.

Happy Easter

Scooter x


----------



## Shania35 (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi Bobbi3
Well our 1st attempt was IVF with only 1 egg out of 8 fertilising.  This time was ICSI so not surprised the fertilisation rate was better.  In terms of other stuff I did, well I had 8 sessions of acupuncture with a guy called Mike Cassidy in Victoria, then the 4 sessions at HH.  Mike got me taking one spoonful of something called 'Superfood' every morning.  It was a green powder consisting of herbs and plants and tasted disgusting.  DP refused to eat it at all.  Apart from that I was taking a complex B and C vitamin plus Omega 3 capsules.  Oh yes and DP hasn't drunk a drop of booze for over a year and hasn't had a hot bath for 6 months.

I think stress also plays a big part.  I've been off work for quite a few months with a back problem which means I spent a lot of time lying in bed with a hot water bottle on my lower abdomen and doing lots of relaxing breathing exercises.  That was Mike's advice but Zita West also advocates keeping the lower belly warm. 

Not sure if any of that is useful Bobbi but I hope so.
Happy Easter
Shania
xx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Shania - I absolutely agree with the belly warming - big pants, no short tops, hot water bottles pre EC and blankets after - definitely think it is beneficial.

Julie-Anne - ahh thanks hun - I have cleared out my mailbox now - not popular just lazy- hadn't done it for years!

Betty


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Please save any messages before posting otherwise you may lose them as I will be starting a new thread & locking this one very shortly !!

Thanks
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=133923.0

N x


----------

